# Wieso wird das Forum nicht unterteilt?

## mijenix

Hi

Wieso ist das deutsche/deutschsprachige Gentoo Forum nicht in mehrere Sparten unterteilt? 

MfG Mathias

----------

## Genone

AFAIK unterstützt phpBB das in der verwendeten Version nicht.

----------

## Fibbs

Die Unterteilung des Forums würde ich auch begrüßen, denn tendenziell muss ich feststellen, dass die Posts hier immer mehr werden, und man immer länger braucht, anhand des Subjects herauszufinden, ob es einen interessiert oder nicht.

Da ich glaube, dass der Benutzerandrang hier in Zukunft noch mehr sein wird, sollten wir uns da was überlegen...

----------

## Carlo

Ich bin kein Fan von vielen Subforen. Schlecht fomulierte Subjects sind natürlich ärgerlich; Deshalb lasse ich sie auch links liegen. 

Carlo

----------

## pYrania

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich biser erst ca. 10 posts im deutsch sprachigem Forum gelassen.

Es gibt hier einfach keine Übersicht und zudem versteht es nur ein sehr geringer Anteil an Hilfesuchenden, einen geeigneten Titel zu formulieren.

----------

## moe

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das hier doch auch kein allgemeines Hilfeforum für Linux, sondern es soll lediglich Gentoo-spezifische Fragen beantworten..

Viele Fragen sind ja hier doch eher allgemein, daher vielleicht die Unübersichtlichkeit?

Fraglich wäre aber, wie ein "Anfänger" unterscheiden soll ob sein Problem nun Gentoo-spezifisch ist oder nicht..

Aber ich finde nicht unbedingt dass es hier extrem unübersichtlich ist, wenn man jeden 2ten Tag reinschaut kann man sich noch gut zurechtfinden, und Postings mit dem Betreff "Hilfe" oder "Scheisse, geht nicht" kommen ja zum Glück recht selten vor..

Gruss Maurice

P.S. Warum ist eigentlich im IRC-Channel nix los?

----------

## Beforegod

Eine Unterteilung in Sub-Foren wäre nicht wirklich hilfreich, weil dann die Übersichtlichkeit leidet.

Natürlich sind 80% eher allgemeiner Natur, auch wenn sie unter Gentoo antreffen. Aber man kann ja nicht verlangen das hier wirklich nur Gentoo ONLY Probleme Eingetragen werden..

dann wäre hier nicht mehr soviel los.

Natürlich bleibt die Frage wie man mit allgemeinen Fragen umgehen soll. Sie einfach löschen wäre falsch, sie links liegen lassen auch.. allerdings immer darauf zu antworten obwohl Google auch die Lösung weiss.. hmm..  Zwickmühle..

----------

